# Wasserverlust-Folie kaputt, oder Verdunstung?



## Wattbutscher (19. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin

Nachdem nun Wasser eingelassen wurde und die ersten Pflanzen das Gesamtbild schon etwas freundlicher erscheinen lassen, stehe ich vor einer weiteren Frage.

Nach 2 Tagen, mit intensiver Sonneneinstrahlung und Temperaturen um die 25Grad, sinkt der Wasserspiegel des Teiches enorm.

Ich musste ca. 700 Liter nachfüllen, um den ursprünglichen Pegel wieder zu erreichen.

Die Teichoberfläche beträgt ca. 10 m².

Kann dieser Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung erfolgen, oder ist eventuell die Folie an einer Stelle kaputt.  (EPDM-Folie 1 mm mit 500er Vlies)

Gruß Watt......


----------



## Ulumulu (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust-Folie kaputt, oder Verdunstung?*

Hallo Wattbutscher

Also die Verdunstung  sollte man manchmal nicht unterschätzen. Da kann an richtig heißen Tagen und durch zusätzlichen Wind mal locker 1 bis 2 cm pro Tag der Pegel sinken je nach Oberflächengröße. 

Was mir aber bei deinem Bild auffällt ist der nicht all zu große Höhenunterschied von Wasserstand und Rasenkante. 
Hast du mal geschaut ob evtl. vielleicht Wasser über die Folie tritt bzw. die Folie an einer Stelle etwas tiefer ist wie der Wasserstand?
Oder es tritt irgendwo der sogenannte Kapillareffekt auf. 
Evtl. durch überstehendes Vlies was mit Teichwasser  und Erdreich in Kontakt steht.
In beiden Fällen müsste irgendwo das Erdreich immer feucht sein am Teich.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## thaldor (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust-Folie kaputt, oder Verdunstung?*

hi,

also 700L verdunstung....da musst du ja quasi an der sonne wohnen 

spass beiseite, ich denke weniger das soviel wasser verdunstet, ich muss alle 3-4 tage etwa 300L nachfüllen bei einer oberfläche von ~15m² und sonne von 9-19h. du kannst es aber einfach testen....füll das wasser komplett auf und mach dann mal nix, sollte das wasser bis zu einem bestimmten punkt sinken und nicht weiter haste wohl nen leck, sollte das wasser stets weiter sinken ist das wohl verdunstung (oder im übelsten fall nen leck am boden)

mfg


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust-Folie kaputt, oder Verdunstung?*

Wenn ich als Neuling auch mal was sagen darf....

Wie tief ist der Teich?Ist das Erdreich verdichtet worden?Welche art Erde ist an der tiefsten Stelle?

Bei mir ist die ist die tiefste Stelle sehr sandig.Auf grund des enormen Gewichts auf das Erdreich durch das Wasser ist der Teich und somit auch der Wasserspigel am Höchdtenpunkt um 4cm gesunken.nach einigen nachfüllungen hat sich das erledigt.

vieleicht hast du das selbe Problem

bissi Kopliziert erklärt hoffe es versteht jeder :

Ist das Kustrasen auf der rechten seite deines Teichs was da im Wasser ist?


----------



## Wattbutscher (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust-Folie kaputt, oder Verdunstung?*

Moin Moin

Ergänzend zu meinem Beitrag, hier einige Punkte:

1. Es sind tatsächlich ca. 700 Liter, die in 2 Tagen "verschwinden"
2. Der Untergrund besteht aus Lehm. Habe dann den Boden mit Sand verfüllt.
    Ein 500er Vlies verlegt und darauf die EPDM-Folie (Ein Verdichtung des 
    Bodens kann ich daher ausschließen)
3. Am linken Teichrand ist eine Böschungsmatte zu erkennen
4. Der Teich misst an der tiefsten Stelle 1,20 mtr.
5. Der Höhenunterschied zwischen Wasseroberfläche, bei höchstem 
    Wasserstand und Oberkante Rasen beträgt ca. 10 cm.


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust-Folie kaputt, oder Verdunstung?*

Dann würde ich erstmal nicht auffüllen und schauen wie tief der wasserspiegel sinkt.Und dann nach löchern ausschau halten.Hoffe für dich das es wirklich nichts schlimmes ist, bei dem tollen Teich


----------



## HolgerSL (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust-Folie kaputt, oder Verdunstung?*

Hi,
vielleicht liegt das Problem auch woanders. Falsche Ufergestaltung bzw. fehlende Kapillarsperre! Dann kann es sein, dass das Wasser aus den Teich gesaugt wird. Ähnlich wie bei einem Schwamm. Hält man nur die Spitze von einem Schwamm ins Wasser, so saugt dieser sich durch Kapillarwirkung voll.


----------



## MeneMeiner (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust-Folie kaputt, oder Verdunstung?*

Hallo Wattbutscher,

schließe mich Chrisinger an. Abwarten und schauen, wie tief es abgeht. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass nach der Erstbefüllung eines Folienteiches schon einige Liter an Luftblasen erst mal verdrückt werden. Vlt. ist bei dir ja beides (also incl. Verdunstung durch eine lange Sonneneinstrahlung / große Wärme) zusammen gekommen.

Hast du einen genauen / fixen Messpunkt fürs Wiederbefüllen oder hast du nach Gefühl neu befüllt (100 L sind bei einer Fläche von 10 m² nicht besonders viel)? Ich habe dafür ein Alulineal an einem mittlerweile kaum veränderbarem Punkt befestigt (Balken einer Bankirai-Brücke auf Betonpodesten).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ulumulu (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust-Folie kaputt, oder Verdunstung?*

Hallo

Ich kann nur nochmal auf den Kapillareffekt hinweisen. (oder auch Saugeffekt genannt).
Wenn z.B. die Ufermatte über die Teichfolie hinaus mit Erdreich in Kontakt kommt zieht sie wie ein Schwamm das Wasser aus dem Teich.
Außerdem unterstützt sie enorm die Verdunstung da sie warm wird von der Sonne und somit mehr Wasser verdunsten lässt.
Ich würde das Ufer mal ringsum kontrollieren ob da irgendwo nasse stellen im Erdreich sind nach der Folie.
Aber um ein Loch ausschließen zu können würde ich auch empfehlen erstmal nix nachfüllen und abwarten.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust-Folie kaputt, oder Verdunstung?*

Hallo Daniel,

habe mir deine idee mit dem Kapillareffekt mal durch den kopf gehen lassen 

Nehmen wir an das es so ist,dann müsste doch dort,wo die Ufermatte liegt das Wasser ins Erdreich ziehen!Oder?

Wenn es so wäre dann müsste doch dort das Erdreich völlig Unterspült sein?
Mein Geoligesches wissen ist net so gut,aber ich kann mir net vorstellen das die Erde in 2 Tagen 700l Wasser aufnehmen kann ohne sichbare "schäden" 

Nur so ne idee:


----------



## Gredi (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust-Folie kaputt, oder Verdunstung?*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich kann nur nochmal auf den Kapillareffekt hinweisen. (oder auch Saugeffekt genannt).
> Wenn z.B. die Ufermatte über die Teichfolie hinaus mit Erdreich in Kontakt kommt zieht sie wie ein Schwamm das Wasser aus dem Teich.
> ...



Ich kann mich Ulumulu nur anschliessen, je nachdem wie groß die Fläche ist, wo der wohl ungewünschte Kapilareffekt wirkt, geht da allerhand WASSER weg.

Und bedenkt bitte, es sind nur geschätzte 700 L. in 2 Tagen. Also lasst es mal 15 L pro Stunde sein ...Verdunstung inbegriffen. Da siehste je nach Saugfläche nix davon.

bis bald


----------



## Wattbutscher (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust-Folie kaputt, oder Verdunstung?*

Moin Moin

Habe mal die Ratschläge befolgt und den Teichrand untersucht.
Im Bereich der Böschungsmatte, ist die Erde total durchwässert.

Also doch die Kapillarwirkung.
Konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieser Umstand so viel Wasser aus dem Teich saugt.

Wie sagt der Volksmund: "Was man nicht im Kopf hat, muss man in den
Beinen haben"  *Lach*

Jedenfalls vielen Dank für die Hinweise.

Um das Thema Wasserverlust für mich entgültig abzuschliessen, noch eine Frage. Kann mir jemand ne Skizze im Schnitt aufzeichnen, wie die Verlegung der Böschungsmatte richtig erfolgen sollte.

Gruß Wattbutscher


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust-Folie kaputt, oder Verdunstung?*

Toll....

 siehste hast GLÜCK gehabt


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust-Folie kaputt, oder Verdunstung?*

Servus Wattbutscher

Schaust mal HIER. 3# Beitrag von Annett

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## tobi16 (20. Aug. 2016)

Lese das alles nach 9 Jahren, weil das Thema auch nach dieser Zeit noch immer aktuell sein kann....  

Nur mal zum Test, ob ein Loch vorhanden ist oder Schwamm - Wirkung :

Das Loch kann ja seitlich irgendwo sein genau wie die bewachsenen Ufermatten .
Ob eins von beidem zutrifft kann bei erhöhten Wasserverlust  von daher nicht durch abwarten bis zu einem bestimmten Pegel ermittelt werden. 
Sag ich jetz mal 

Ich hab einen immensen Verlust bei warmen Wetter. Da wachsen alle möglichen Ufer Pflanzen unkontrolliert und das Wasser verdunstet pro Tag wie irre.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Aug. 2016)

Hi Tobi,

naja, Wattbutscher wird das eh net mehr interessieren, der wurde schon seit Mai 2009 net mehr online angetroffen


----------

